# How to Buy CBD Shares?



## Micheal Sandford (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi Buddies,

Hope you all doing well in this pandemic situation,

Here I would like to ask you a question about how to invest in shares, Most of the articles I read but no use, Can any experienced person in this niche can help me in guiding pros and cons on investing in cbd.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Sorry, I don't have a clue how to invest directly into CBD, but there's a lot of companies to look into.


----------

